

How do you get so much prelaunch buzz on your product like what mailbox app did - AliDarwish


======
b0ttler0cket
(b0ttler0cket):

This is a good question. I looked at mailboxapp.com and I noticed a few things
right away. 1\. It's beautiful to look at.

2\. It's simple. It's easy to understand. 6 words describes each of it's
selling points. This is important from a marketing perspective. It's the
difference between marketing a super-specific product targeted especially for
hackers and a product that everyone can use and understand. One is more likely
to gain popular attention.

3\. They did something similar to Groupon, where they created a mechanism that
encouraged (in Groupon's cased "forced") people to begin discussing their
product in a natural way. In Mailbox' case, they created a reservation list.
I'm not sure if this was entirely necessary, but it seems to be talked about a
lot, and it has the effect of reassuring potential users that the product is
worth it. This is so important, especially for a startup that claims to
reinvent an age old system such as email, which has been around since before
AOL. When a potential user sees that X users already reserved the app, the
user believes he/she has actually stumbled upon something useful, especially
when they see also the Y users that will reserve it after them (another
feature mailboxapp wisely included). By showing the Y people behind, the app
is implying that there are a limited number of spaces. Potential users see X
and say "huh, it's worth it" then see Y and say "oh I better get it now."
That's how people get enticed to get the app and tell their friends "before
it's too late." Besides, "reservations" are always for something important;
dinners, Broadway shows. That facet of this mechanism shouldn't be ignored
either.

4\. Judging by the number of articles that pop up after search, mailboxapp
also has good PR. Funny enough, the reservation mechanism is so interesting
that most headlines start with how many reservations mailboxapp has. It's an
especially good marketing tool when you can break some key marks "half a
million," "one million," "two million reservations."

5\. I see that it's also been bought by Dropbox. That also creates good
publicity, and it may also be a big reason that there's been so much good
press about mailboxapp.

:) Hope that helped. I'll keep looking so if I think of or see anything else,
I'll make sure to include it. :)

-

------
rush-tea
1\. great app GUI design

2\. marketing on the reservation list - as what human behavior, the things
that you can not have, that's what make it most desirable. Invite list /
reservation list is a perfect example. Think of gmail back then when people
needs to be invited to use

3\. great product. if you have great product, words will spread out on itself.

------
gregorkas
I think the waiting list won most of the users in that case. They had an
awesome display of how many people there are in front of you / behind you
which was worth subscribing to.

Oh and also lots and lots of social marketing.

------
maxbrown
1\. Have an exciting product idea / market space

2\. Have great visual design

3\. Social media marketing, targeting influencers in the area

------
orangethirty
It's mostly luck.

~~~
narayankpl
In one of his talks Guy Kawasaki said (during his speech at Haas Business
School) "It might be better to be lucky than smart". That said doing as good a
job as you can helps!

~~~
orangethirty
Yes, of course. Thing is you can't really predict huge growth scientifically,
but you can make good growth happen artificially. Now, if you are _lucky_ ,
the product will catch on and grow naturally. But its mostly luck. Still, not
a bad thing, because you can make a fortune without crazy growth. All you need
is a very focused marketing message and a niche that is dying to give you
their money. How do you find those? I'm not telling.

